

MIT Startup Bootcamp [Livestream] - huangm
http://startupbootcamp.mit.edu/?

======
alexholehouse
Gah! Only an hour left - does anyone know if/when these talks will be posted
online?

~~~
zaveri
They will be posted to: <http://youtube.com/startupbootcamp> at some point.

~~~
alexholehouse
Awesome, thanks - very lazy question!

------
missy
I m on a start up weekend event in Germany at You is now 24. Its really great
fun and loved the presentations. But the people on the bill here are from
leading global sites. One way ticket for me to Sillicon Valley i think

------
wlk
Hasn't this event just ended, or am I calculating timezones wrong?

~~~
gibybo
At the time of my comment, it's 2:48 PM at MIT so it has a couple hours left.

~~~
wlk
Thanks, it seems that I was having video issues AND calculated timezone wrong.

